# Breeders!?!?



## sarasmithhh (Oct 8, 2014)

I live in Louisville, Kentucky and I can't seem to find any breeders at all... My dads girlfriend lives in Indiana so we would also be able to drive around there. Does anyone have any good breeders that you know of?


----------



## Blackthorn (May 14, 2007)

I don't know of any in Kentucky, but there are a few breeders in Indiana. http://www.dazzlemerats.com/ is one, I'm blanking out on others. There are also a couple of good rescues, too. EARPS is in Indianapolis and they're awesome. Rescued Rat Adoptions is in LaPorte. http://www.rescuedratadoptions.com/


----------



## sarasmithhh (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks so much I'll defiantly check them out!


----------

